# 1st Kayak



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

So - I've been looking at getting my 1st yak for a few weeks now and saw Dicks has some pretty good sales going. Eventually plan to fish out of it (including Erie) once I get my sea legs. Any recommendations as to length or brand? Looking at a 9.5' Swifty & 10.5 Trophy fyi. Really any suggestions for a newb would be appreciated guys, thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How big a guy are you?

Those are both great yaks. If getting in/out of either is not an issue, than just check out the seats, price, etc...and go with which ever one you like. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I would recommend a SOT kayak for Erie. Nothing worse then bailing water out of SIK after a big waves hits you.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Several things to consider:
Your height and weight
Type of water you plan to kayak/fish (Erie, inland lakes, rivers, creeks or all of the above)
How long do you plan to kayak at once
You already said you plan to fish out of it so consider how you may want to rig it, etc.

Take my advice that I have learned from this and my other hobby, it is better to save your money and get the best you can than to buy something only to find out it doesn't quite fit the bill, then have to try to sell it (at a loss) then buy what you really wanted in the first place. My recommendation is that you avoid Dick's for a kayak. Find someone that sells Wilderness Systems, Native, Ocean Kayak, Dagger, etc. see when their demo day is and go so you can try as many boats as possible.

I hope this helps and hope you find a great kayak that best meets your needs.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

And yes as Keith said an Sit-on-top is the way to go for Lake Erie. Heck you should wait til September and check out Wilderness Systems new Ride 115 and Ride 135, I have already contacted my favorite vendor to have him order me one!


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm 5'9" so I dont think I'll have much problem getting in and out of it. My budget is pretty limited for now and the prices are a lot better than most of the others I've seen...but I also understand your point you get what you pay for. Good call on the SOT as well. Starting off I'll be more river bound but I would like to do some fishing on the Lake too


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Get the Swifty right away. Great boat that will do everything you want to do.
I have tons of friends who have them, and they NEVER sell them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The Swifty is a nice affordable getaway boat, but if your serious about fishin' Erie, A SOT is the ticket. And you better take sheriff Brody's advice (See Clip). Good Luck!--Tim





.....................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bucho,
I don't care for the SOT kayaks, simply because I fish when the water temp. may be considerably colder than the air temp. and I don't like getting wet. I want to be *ON* the water, not *IN* the water. Like the others have said, it depends on what type of use you will have for your kayak and what time of year that you may be using it.

Don't misunderstand me, there's nothing wrong with SOT kayaks. They're very stable, track well and most have very comfortable seats. (Comfortable seats are VERY IMPORTANT!)

I recommend watching for sales/specials from Gander Mountain and Dunham Sports. I purchased both of my Old Town Vapor kayaks from Dunham Sports. The first one was on sale for $299 and I had a coupon for 20% off for the second one and it was $279.

The Angler model of Vapor is usually around $450, but all the Vapors are made out of the same mold and that's the reason I purchased the standard 10' model and installed my own accessories. I installed my own flush mount rod holders and a couple of boat cleats to tie off my anchors. It costs a lot less to outfit your kayak, yourself. Flush mount rod holders are $7.96 and boat cleats are $2.97, at Walmart. All you have to do is drill the holes, to mount the boat cleats where you want them. The flush mount rod holders get mounted in the same location (flat spots on either side, behind the seat) as they are from the factory.










Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Just because it is a SOT kayak does not mean you will be getting wet. The only time I ever have water come up into the drain holes is if I am going into the wind and hitting waves. You can also put the plugs in the holes if you like. 



Bowhunter57 said:


> Bucho,
> I don't care for the SOT kayaks, simply because I fish when the water temp. may be considerably colder than the air temp. and I don't like getting wet. I want to be *ON* the water, not *IN* the water. Like the others have said, it depends on what type of use you will have for your kayak and what time of year that you may be using it.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, there's nothing wrong with SOT kayaks. They're very stable, track well and most have very comfortable seats. (Comfortable seats are VERY IMPORTANT!)
> ...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH said:


> You can also put the plugs in the holes if you like.


KeithOH,
I didin't know you could plug the drain holes. That would make a huge difference. The seats and seat options for the SOT kayaks, I think, are better than the SI kayaks.

I've been looking for a more "plush" seat for mine, but I don't want to get into some sort of "major surgery" to do so. Maybe something as simple as one of those folding stadium seats, might do the trick. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Bowhunter57,
I have the same vapor yak as you and I love it. I feel the same way when trying to get as much fishing in when the weather is getting colder. I personally like your vapor better because of your set up. I need to put on some boat cleats like you, I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea. The only thing I do not like about the vapor is the seat. It's an easy fix however I just have not done it yet. Sitting on that seat gets my a$$ itchy and hurting after two plus hours of fishing.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Davidd said:


> I need to put on some boat cleats like you, I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea.


Davidd,
I recommend installing the boat cleats another 4" or more, foreward of where I have mine located. It's rare when I hit them with my paddle and have never crunched my fingers, but I should mount them farther foreward. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

> bowhunter57 --I recommend installing the boat cleats another 4" or more, foreward of where I have mine located. It's rare when I hit them with my paddle and have never crunched my fingers, but I should mount them farther foreward.


Thanks for the tip. I would never of thought of that.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> KeithOH,
> I didin't know you could plug the drain holes. That would make a huge difference. The seats and seat options for the SOT kayaks, I think, are better than the SI kayaks.
> 
> I've been looking for a more "plush" seat for mine, but I don't want to get into some sort of "major surgery" to do so. Maybe something as simple as one of those folding stadium seats, might do the trick.
> ...


Yep, I plugged the two under my seat and left the rest open. I agree, you don't get wet unless it is a rough day on the water and the waves get some water on your legs...which in 90 degree weather doesn't feel all that bad.  I fish my SOT from barely ice out through fall, no wet/cold issues.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

They're called "Scupper Plugs". Most Sit on Top kayaks come with them:
http://www.topkayaker.net/TopKayakerShop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_75


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I fish a 12.5ft. SOT on Erie frequently. I love it. Every time I use it I plan to get wet. You just have to dress accordingly. When I don't want to get wet I wear waterproof clothing. Sometimes you have to plow through some waves on Erie. I like knowing that all that water will simply roll off the deck and through the holes 

If you should ever happen to flip your kayak on Erie......or just simply fall out of it, I think it's easier to re-board the SOT (it's like a big surf board) than the Sit-in. 

Sit on tops are extremely stable when matched properly to your weight. I've been at it for 6 years and I still haven't flipped it/fallen out. You just have to realize the potential is there. All it takes is one rogue canadian goose that doesn't like the way you look. 

Hope some of this helps you out.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the cheap 9' sot from dicks and it does well on rivers and lakes. I like the short length for creeks and rivers. I would get a longer yak for erie though it will track a lot better. But nothing wrong with going cheap I would love to have one of the more expensive yaks but for as musch as I use mine it does a good job. If you have the money to spend the wilderness systems are a nice ride though.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Bowhunter - really like the setup of your rig!

Thanks for everyone chiming in...unfortunately a house plumbing issue set me back prob a month or so now. Should give me some time to do a little more research on everyone's suggestions and shop around a little bit more though. Planning on borrowing my friends SI this week and taking it for a spin so that's a start. I think its safe to assume most of my trips will be in milder weather/water though...


----------

